# Fishin Mate Surf Carts



## pompy (Jan 13, 2004)

I thought I would post my opinion of this cart.I bought mine last year and I got the large one.I walk a long way to get to my fishing spot and this cart really does the trick.The cart is kinda expensive but now I cant imagine being without it.I think its worth every penny.I can take 2 or 3 big rods,tackle box,3 coolers,sand spikes,chair and a duffle bag with very little effort.The large air filled wheels and its aluminum frame make it really easy to pull even in the sand.I cut me a larger piece of thick fiberglass and replaced the bait station it came with so I had a larger working area.If anybody needs a really functional cart this is the one.They make a smaller version also that would be great for the pier.


----------



## jscales (Feb 23, 2004)

*Fishin Mate Carts*

Do they have a website or was that a product you can get from the usual spots ie. Bass Pro Shop, or Cabelas??


----------



## pompy (Jan 13, 2004)

I got my cart at my bait shop but Bass Pro now carries them.You can order them direct also.Just type in Fish-n-Mate Surf cart and you will find the website.The owner of the bait shop told me the carts use to be made by just some guy in his garage in N.C. but they have really taken off and the guys got a great thing going now.The bait shop ordered mine out of his master catalog for me and that way I didnt have to pay for shipping.It was cheaper than what Bass Pro wants also going that way.


----------



## Rodwatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

*Pier and beach cart*

Fish'n mate sold out to anglers aluminum. Check out their website www.rodrack.com


----------



## SLEEPLESS (Mar 31, 2003)

*surf cart plans??*

I have been searching the Internet plans to build a fishing cart similar to the Fish-N-Mate cart. Rather than aluminum, I would like to build one using PVC pipe and fittings or other easy to use materials. But, I do not want to invest enough money in parts that approaches the price of a ready-made cart. 

The cart will be used for surf fishing, so mobility in sand is necessary. Does anyone have any plans or photos they care to share?

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

If you really want to make it easy to roll on the sand get a set of Roleeze tires. I got some 5 years ago and they are the best investment I have made. A little pricey, but well worth it in my book.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Try this link for their web site:

http://ssl.adgrafix.com/cgi-bin/checkitout/checkitout.cgi?fishnmatSTORE:home


----------



## Rodwatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

I bought a Carteez cart about 8 years ago I think from Roleez when they were located in Va., then it was about 175 bucks plus the rod racks, best I can remember it ended up being about 200 bucks. I was goin feesh'n every weekend and having to walk to the inlet which was about a mile or so from the x-over....this cart is no harder to push or pull in deep sand than it is to walk, I've tried them all, hand trucks, wagon's, the problem I see with the feesh'n mate is the tires, they just want work in deep sand with a load on the cart...a set of the small roleez wheels would do the trick.....


----------

